# Doing research. Have questions.



## Katey (Aug 5, 2013)

Hi there I need some help. I have been trying to get my head around all the dogmen who have gained notoriety, and inevitably reading about dogmen brings up dogs, and then I start reading about tops sides and bottoms sides coming from this yard and that yard, and here and there and everywhere; and now I have my brain all upside down and inside out, and I am left to try to untangle what I am learning. 

I was looking for clarification on chest depths, and came across a thread on a different forum, and they sighted ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [269180] :: B2B'S BLACK (STURDEVANT'S BLACKIE) having great wind, even though he has a shallow chest. To which someone said "That's a real bulldog!" so I looked at the ped, and started looking around in the dogs in his ped, to try and see if I could see similarities in previous dogs, because to be honest I think I have seen pictures of other dogs that looks like better bulldogs than B2B's Black.

I started to see some dogs that are quite closely bred like
ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [1817] :: JACKSON'S BOOGIE WOOGIE 
and
ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [204] :: *P. CARVER'S BLACK SHINE**
Or dogs that are not, but are all or mostly from the same breeder. 
ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [7951] :: BOUDREAUX' SPYKE

But then I was looking at ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [203] :: CARVER'S ORPHAN ANNY and It seems that with the exception of Tudor's Dibo and Carver's Black Widow (in the 4th generation) all the other dogs are different.

Have I missed something here? I feel like I have. lol*


----------

